# Photobucket is now disabling third party hosting. Drat!



## Hollowway (Jul 11, 2017)

I just got an email saying they're breaking third party hosting. Ugh. Looks like they're following imgur. It's possible to upgrade to their Plus 500 plan, which will allow third party hosting, but I'll be damned if I'm going to pay $40/month for that. Looks like it's time to abandon Photobucket. 

What are you guys using, other than imgur and photobucket?


----------



## couverdure (Jul 11, 2017)

Mixtape.moe


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 11, 2017)

http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/alternatives-to-photobucket.323170/
see this thread.


----------



## Elwood (Jul 23, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/alternatives-to-photobucket.323170/
> see this thread.


Cheers for that.

It sucks looking at threads with most of the photos removed


----------

